# Still good when dry?



## styfflin (May 21, 2016)

I found a patch of morels behind my office building, but I'm worried they are a bit old. They are big but quite dried out. They have a few bugs in them, but no rot. Are they still good when in this stage, or should I leave them? If they are still good, should I treat them as dehydrated? Should I dehydrate them more? How would you prepare them?


----------



## halfbreed63 (May 8, 2014)

dehydrate them more. making sure they are dry. I do it all the time when finding partly dry ones


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I concur If there not moldy, do as halfbreed63 said, dehydrate them more. :-D


----------

